# A discussion on the elves of the sea



## ms Greenleaf (Nov 30, 2003)

Due to my love of the ocean the elves of the sea have always interested me but recently I found myself comparing them to Tom Bombadill in their disconcernment for the actions in their world. 

I also wanted to ask whether you beleive that Eowe was really a TIrion in nature...?????


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 2, 2003)

Of course, the Sea Elves were never as involved as the Noldorbut I don't think they were unconcerned with the world. Círdan and his people have always lent a helping hand to those in need, in all three Ages. 

As for the latter part of your question, please clarify because I don't understand what you're asking.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Dec 3, 2003)

Who is Eowe and what is a Tirion? (I only know the city.) And what is "disconcernment"?


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 4, 2003)

I'd say that disconcernment (probably not a completely correct word ) means in this case 'a detachment or lack of great interest in'. 
And Eönwë was a Maia, the most powerful in strength of arms, and the herald of Manwë if I am not mistaken (though it is not Eönwë who halts Fëanor and his followers on their ytip toward the Helcaraxë). 
Tirion is the Elven 'capital city' in Valinor, upon the hill of Túna. I don't quite understand what you mean by your last question there, ms Greenleaf.. 

The Teleri (I greatly prefer the term 'Solosimpi') were fairly unconcerned with what happened outside of their harbours, as I see it; but they were not uninterested in the matters and wellbeing of Arda, because they were so close to Ulmo (who had the greatest love for the peoples of Middle-earth). 
And I also wouldn't say that Tom was uninteredted in the matters of M-e in the Third Age. He knew everything that was happening; but a theory of mine has been that he is sort of the watchman of Ilúvatar, and that he is not allowed to intervene in the events of Middle-earth.. But I dunno, it's just a theory.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Dec 4, 2003)

From _The Silmarillion:_ 



> *Tirion*-"_Great Watch Tower_,the city of hte Elves on the hill ot Tuna in Aman.





> *Eonwe*-Leader of the Host of the Valar in the attack on Morgoth at the end of the First Age.



You'd better read the Silmarillion,it is really amazing book.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Dec 4, 2003)

Of course I know who Eönwë is, I was just wondering whether Eowe was one I hadn't heard of, as I haven't read the HOME.


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 5, 2003)

Haha, dang those typos..! We should be extra careful around Tolkien's names, it seems.


----------



## ms Greenleaf (Dec 6, 2003)

Typo's yes.

By nature I meant as far as personality if that makes it any cleare r to you all.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 6, 2003)

We understood what you meant by 'nature' perfectly well. What we did not understand, and what you still failed to clarify is the blue coloured part of your first post:



> _Originally posted by ms Greenleaf _
> *I also wanted to ask whether you beleive that [color=sky blue]Eowe was really a TIrion[/color] in nature...????? *



What do Eonwe and Tirion have in common? What exactly are you asking?

Be more coherent, and avoid making needless spelling errors, please.


----------



## Mimzy (Feb 3, 2011)

I think the Teleri were awesome. I'm sure they loved the Valar, they definitely loved the Noldor, they were just independent. :*cool:


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 3, 2011)

Mimzy wrote :


> ...they (the Teleri-elves) definitely loved the Noldor


 
Remember the Kinslaying by the Noldor, at their journey back to Middle-Earth....
...the Teleri-Elves sure did, thats why they didn't joined in, on the last battle against Morgoth, but only supplied the army with their ships.

I don't think a Teleri-elf could truely love a Noldo-Elf, save those who didn't leave Aman.


----------



## Mimzy (Feb 3, 2011)

^I guess I was more talking about prior to the Kinslaying. Even after the Kinslaying, the Teleri eventually found it in themselves to forgive the Noldor.


----------

